# 5 young males for adoption in Cincinnati area or Allentown, PA



## jaimsqui (Feb 24, 2015)

I bought 2 females from a small, local pet store. Twenty minutes after I brought them home, one of the females began giving birth. So, I have 10 babies currently, I plan to keep two, and my brother is adopting three of them. I am looking to home the remaining 5. If anyone is interested, please let me know! I have handled them on a daily basis and they are all friendly! They will be 5 weeks on March 10th. I am in the Cincinnati area currently, but will be moving to the Allentown, PA area at the end of next week, so they would be available from either area!


----------



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

Ahhh i am not sure if i should be getting any more rats but.... i am not incredibly far from Allentown. Do you have any more pictures?

Also it might be worth joining the Facebook group NE PA rat breeders/owners, theres a lot of great people there and you may be able to find homes through that! Let me know if you'd like an invite.


----------



## jaimsqui (Feb 24, 2015)

Thanks! I'll definitely check out the group!

Here are a few more photos!


----------



## erinsweeney (Nov 13, 2014)

If they'll be neutered I'm in Cleveland and have room for one.


----------

